# Karten organisieren



## spectrumizer (11. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

nachdem ich mal wieder mein Portemonaie nicht zubekomme, weil es einfach überfüllt ist mit allen möglichen Karten und Kleingeld, frage ich mich, wie andere ihre Geldbörse wohl organisieren.

Ich habe hier zB:


McFit Karte
BahnCard
Führerscheinkarte
ADAC Mitgliedskarte
Futterhauskarte
VISA Karte
Zwei EC-Karten
Krankenversicherungskarte
Videothek-Mitgliedskarte
Dabei lasse ich schon einige Karten zu Hause, die ich nicht zwingend täglich brauche. Zum Beispiel McFit Karte, Bahncard oder Futterhauskarte. Hat aber auch den Nachteil, dass man sie dann doch spontan braucht bzw. brauchen könnte, zB wenn man die Freundin besucht und spontan in's McFit oder sich 'ne DVD ausleihen will. Oder einem auf der Rückfahrt einfällt, dass man ja auch 'nen neuen Sack Hundefutter braucht ...

Wie macht ihr das? Was habt ihr für Portemonaies? Was könnt ihr für eine Geldbörse empfehlen, wo man alle seine Karten unterbekommt und zusätzlich noch 'ne Portion Kleingeld (für'n Parkautomaten z?


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2011)

Vllt. die Sachen ausmisten die man nicht immer braucht sondern nur manchmal? (z. B. Videothek-Mitgliedskarte und McFit Karte)

Edit: Oh ganzen Text lesen <3 ^^

Naja, eigentlich hab ich 5 Karten in meinem Beutel, EC-Karte, Kreditkarte, Führerschein, Eine Fitnissstudioausweiskarte und... äh... Perso


----------



## Davatar (11. Oktober 2011)

Leder-Brieftasche mit "Umblätter-Seite" kaufen. Da hast Du dann 8 Fächer für Karten + 1 Fenster-Fach für ne Bahnkarte oder sowas. Das müsste für Deine Anzahl Karten reichen. Notfalls halt noch ne Karte zum Geld packen. Oft hat man ja 2 Noten-Einlegeschächte, da kann man dann noch einen Schacht für Visiten-Kärtchen brauchen. Geht so optimal alles auf ^^ Und der beste Zeitpunkt, um wiedermal die Brieftasche auszumisten, ist wenn man in die Ferien geht


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2011)

Kleingeld ist böse. Eigentlich ist es die beschissenste Erfindung direkt nach der USK und Justin Bieber. Was aber machen gegen das Kleinvieh? Damit es weiterhin Mist machen kann, werfe ich alles bis zu 10 Cent (also 1, 2, 5 und 10 Cent Stück) in eine Spardose. Ist diese gut gefüllt, gehe ich zu meiner Bank, die kippen es in die Zählmaschine und schreiben es auf meinem Konto gut.

Auch muss man beachten, dass man pro Kartenfach einer Geldbörse auch nur eine Karte einschiebt. Wenn man zwei einschiebt drückt sich das Portemonnaie auf. Zur Not einfach beim nächsten Portemonnaiekauf darauf achten, dass genug Fächer da sind.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Oktober 2011)

omg, kann bitte einer ein "white people problems" bild aus diesem thread machen?^^


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Leder-Brieftasche mit "Umblätter-Seite" kaufen. Da hast Du dann 8 Fächer für Karten + 1 Fenster-Fach für ne Bahnkarte oder sowas. Das müsste für Deine Anzahl Karten reichen. Notfalls halt noch ne Karte zum Geld packen. Oft hat man ja 2 Noten-Einlegeschächte, da kann man dann noch einen Schacht für Visiten-Kärtchen brauchen. Geht so optimal alles auf ^^ [...]


Ja, klingt vielleicht rückständig und unglaublich: Aber genau so'ne Brieftasche ist mir leider noch nicht begegnet. Hab zwar öfters mal auf dem Floh- oder Weihnachtsmarkt an Ständen angehalten, die Brieftaschen hatten, aber irgendwie war nie eine dabei, die mir zugesagt hat. Vielleicht sollte ich dazu wirklich mal in's "Fachgeschäft" gehen. 



Saji schrieb:


> [...] Was aber machen gegen das Kleinvieh? Damit es weiterhin Mist machen kann, werfe ich alles bis zu 10 Cent (also 1, 2, 5 und 10 Cent Stück) in eine Spardose. Ist diese gut gefüllt, gehe ich zu meiner Bank, die kippen es in die Zählmaschine und schreiben es auf meinem Konto gut.


Stimmt, gute Idee. Sowas hab ich auch, 'nen 15-Liter Weingärbehälter, den ich zu 'ner Sparbüchse umfunktioniert habe. Aber da hab ich schon so lange kein Geld mehr reingeschmissen ... Aber grad direkt mal nachgeholt, alles unter 1,- &#8364; Münzen ist da jetzt reingewandert und das hat grad viel Platz gemacht.



Saji schrieb:


> Auch muss man beachten, dass man pro Kartenfach einer Geldbörse auch nur eine Karte einschiebt. Wenn man zwei einschiebt drückt sich das Portemonnaie auf. Zur Not einfach beim nächsten Portemonnaiekauf darauf achten, dass genug Fächer da sind.


Ja, das Problem ist auch, dass sich die Karten ja untereinander beschädigen oder zerstören können, wenn zuviele in einem Fach sind. Ich merke das zB immer bei meinem Stoffportemonaie hier und meinen EC-Karten, da hab ich bestimmt nun schon die 3. oder 4. beantragt, weil sie nicht mehr lesbar waren, nichtmal mehr am Automaten ... Und meine letzte VISA hatte im Lauf der Zeit auch 'nen Riss bekommen ... 



tear_jerker schrieb:


> omg, kann bitte einer ein "white people problems" bild aus diesem thread machen?^^


Ja, wa ... Wir haben Probleme ...


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Oktober 2011)

gibts da nicht sone kartentaschen die mehrere aufeinanderfolgende folien für die karten haben? hat man doch immer früher in filmen gesehen wenn einer angeben wollte das er ach so viele kreditkarten hat "das ist meine countryclubkarte, meine american expres..


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> omg, kann bitte einer ein "white people problems" bild aus diesem thread machen?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Ihr habt echt Probleme. 
Wie wärs mit größerem Portemonnaie kaufen? ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit größerem Portemonnaie kaufen? ^^


Ja, nur WELCHES?


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

So, nu passt ma auf!!! 

Ich hab seit Jahren ne Geldbörse vom "Bad Bunny" der Dark Dudes Reihe. Das Kleingeldfach ist ganz links, da kommt (Wunder über Wunder) das Kleingeld rein. Hinten Geld und halt n paar Kassenbons, falls ich mal einen aufheben muss. Dann hab ich ein durchsichtiges Fach, wo ne "Schutzengel-Karte" und zwei Fotos von meinen beiden kleinen Cousinchen drin sind, außerdem fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich mal wieder zu Subway muss, hab ne volle Karte, die ist auch in dem Fach, genauso wie ne Visitenkarte vom KH hier, ne McCafe-Karte und ne Bonuskarte vom Döner-/Pizzamann, die ich seit nem Jahr oder so hab und grad mal drei Stempel drin hab xD Dahinter ist nochmal ein Fach, logischerweise nicht durchsichtig, da hab ich meinen Blutspendeausweis und meinen Organspendeausweis drin. In der Mitte sind vorne drei Kartenfächer, da sind zwei, drei Zettel mit Nummern drin, Karten pack ich da nich mehr rein, weil die Fächer ausgeleiert sind und die Karten deswegen schon öfter rausgefallen sind. Hintendran ist aber nochmal ein Fach und da ist drin, was wichtig ist: Perso (der neue im Scheckkartenformat, deswegen passt der rein), Führerschein, Krankenkassenkarte, Bankkarte, Karte von der KFZ-Versicherung.

Was habt ihr für Probleme?! o.O


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Meme-Bild



Oder so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ja, ich habe das Problem auch. Viel zu viele Karten. Und das verdammte Kleingeld... mein Geldbeutel ist teilweise so fett, dass ich ihn fast nicht mehr aus der Hosentasche kriege.

Deswegen habe ich vor kurzem mal ausgemistet... von 11 Karten auf 6. Jetzt hab ich nur noch eine Visa, eine EC, Bahncard, Krankenkasse, P&C-Kundenkarte und Buskarte dabei. Ich hab noch einen alten Perso, der in das Riesenfach kommt. Solange ich nicht zu viel Kleingeld dabei habe funktioniert das


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, nur WELCHES?



Wie wärs mit so ner großen Damen Geldbörse?
Wenn dich nicht stört, dass es normalerweise Rentnerinnen benutzen...

http://www.amazon.de...18355412&sr=8-1



Ansonsten nimm ne Bauchtasche mit oder gleich zwei Portemonnaies.

Achja und das Kleingeldproblem: ich sammel seit geraumer Zeit Münzen mit 10 oder weniger Cent beträgen zuhause in entsprechenden behältnissen.
Nach ein paar Monaten kommt da einiges zusammen.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es mit ner coolen Herrenhandtasche .
Dazu noch nen Schnäuzer und ne große Sonnenbrille und du bist total retro-in.



Die ganzen Karten sind wohl echt an mir vorbeigegangen ^^.
Perso und Führerschein sind zum Glück noch die großen *G*.
In meinem Portmonee ist eine EC Karte und meine Gesundheitsversicherungskarte.
Mein Kleingeld (ALLE!! Münzen) wandern bei mir zu Hause in eine Schale und von diesem Geld bezahl ich dann Bringdienste. Die freuen sich dann sogar noch über Kleingeld.

Du könntest die ADAC Karte und das Kleingeld für den Parkautomaten im Auto aufbewahren.
Die Chance ist ja nu groß, dass du das Geld braucht, wenn du parkst, oder deine ADAC Karte wenn dein Auto ne Panne hat.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem sind nicht die Karten, sondern diese blöden Euro-Münzen.
Warum hat man nur 2 und 1 Cent Stücke gemacht? Klar, damit man 9.99 bezahlen kann aber wärs den so schlimm wenn da 9.95 steht.
Nebendem, dass es einfach nur unnütz viele Münzen gibt sind die, die man braucht auch noch extreme Broken.

Ich hab nur ID, KK, EC, Führerausweis, Krankenkassenkarte im Geldbeutel.
und bin richtig glücklich das ich normalerweise mit CHF zahle.


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, klingt vielleicht rückständig und unglaublich: Aber genau so'ne Brieftasche ist mir leider noch nicht begegnet. Hab zwar öfters mal auf dem Floh- oder Weihnachtsmarkt an Ständen angehalten, die Brieftaschen hatten, aber irgendwie war nie eine dabei, die mir zugesagt hat. Vielleicht sollte ich dazu wirklich mal in's "Fachgeschäft" gehen.


Ich kauf meine Brieftaschen immer in den Ferien im Ausland. Die Qualität ist die selbe (kommen eh alle vom Ausland) und der Preis ist nur ein Bruchteil davon, was man hier zahlt. Da gibts oft solche Brieftaschen wie meine ^^ Einfach mal alle Marktstände abklappern, die irgendwo rumstehn.


Saji schrieb:


> Kleingeld ist böse. Eigentlich ist es die beschissenste Erfindung direkt nach der USK und Justin Bieber. Was aber machen gegen das Kleinvieh? Damit es weiterhin Mist machen kann, werfe ich alles bis zu 10 Cent (also 1, 2, 5 und 10 Cent Stück) in eine Spardose. Ist diese gut gefüllt, gehe ich zu meiner Bank, die kippen es in die Zählmaschine und schreiben es auf meinem Konto gut.


Ich sammel immer die 1, 2 und 5 Cent-Stücke auf nem Haufen und wenn ich genug zusammen hab, hol ich mir nen Döner damit. Gibt auch immer wieder ordentlich was zu lachen.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit so ner großen Damen Geldbörse?
> Wenn dich nicht stört, dass es normalerweise Rentnerinnen benutzen...
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...18355412&sr=8-1
> ...



Hallo ?? (mindestens zwei Fragezeichen, um meine Empörung zu demonstrieren!) Rentnerinnen?

Ich hab auch so eine ...

Also meine Geldbörse hat 12 Fächer für die Karten, die sich bei mir wie folgt aufteilen:
- 2 Visa Karten
- eine Geldkarte
- zwei Bibliotheksausweise
- drei Krankenkassenkarten
- Futterhaus 
- Buskarte
- Deutschlandkarte
- Praktikerkarte
dazu kommen noch hintere Fächer, wo mein Führerschein, Blutspendeausweis, Coupons und sonstiges aufbewahrt wird.

Als Mann aber eventuell unpraktisch, da die meisten über keine Tasche verfügen in der sie die Geldbörse transportieren können. Umhängetasche? Legen die meisten ab, sobald sie aus der Schule oder Studium heraus sind. Rucksack? Passt ja nicht zu jedem Outfit. Bleibt wohl doch nur die Herrenhandtasche


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hallo ?? (mindestens zwei Fragezeichen, um meine Empörung zu demonstrieren!) Rentnerinnen?
> 
> Ich hab auch so eine ...



So genau kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber verzeih mein Schubladendenken 

Deine Kartensammlung hört sich auf jedenfall so an, als wäre das für den TE... ^^
Was ich witzig finde, ist das mit dem Rucksack... ich hab praktisch immer einen Rucksack auf, egal ob einkaufen, irgendwo in ein Cafe setzen oder sonst was.

Ich hab noch nie darüber nachgedacht, ob der Rucksack modisch zu irgendwas passen könnte 
Aber hab auch Umhängetaschen, die ich allerdings nur selten nutze... 


Ich hab neulich von meiner Oma ein echtes Nappa Leder Portemonnaie geschenkt bekommen und ich hatte irgendwie auch Probleme, meine Karten da unterzubringen.
Aber wenn man natürlich immer jeden Mist mitschleppt, muss man sich nicht wundern.

Z.B. bin ich seit nem guten Jahr nicht mehr bei McFit angemeldet, trotzdem renn ich mit der Karte rum. Oder ne Visitenkarte von nem Fahrradreparaturservice... brauch ich normalerweise auch nicht.
Also ordentlich ausmisten dürfte schon einiges helfen. ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2011)

Marc'o'Polo Wallet

sowas ist sehr gut verarbeitet, nicht zu groß und kann viel Inhalt vertragen. Kann ich empfehlen. Rechtfertigt den etwas höheren Preis auf jeden Fall.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sammel immer die 1, 2 und 5 Cent-Stücke auf nem Haufen und wenn ich genug zusammen hab, hol ich mir nen Döner damit. Gibt auch immer wieder ordentlich was zu lachen.



Achso, die Kleingeldfrage hab ich gar nicht beantwortet.

Die Mutter von meiner besten Freundin hat mal mehrere Sparschweine als Werbegeschenk bekommen, mit eingebautem Zählwerk. Da packste die Münzen rein, anhand der Größe weiß das Teil, welcher Wert das ist und der digitale Zähler steigt. Hat logischerweise noch nen Reset-Knopf. Aber ich hab vorher nie gespart, mittlerweile nach'm Einkaufen immer "Juhu, Geld reinschmeißen"... Da freut sich das Kind in mir und ich mich irgendwann über Sachen, die ich mir mit dem Geld kaufen kann. Weiß noch nicht hundertprozentig, was ich damit mache, aber Hauptsache mal gespart 

Edit: So sieht die aus, nur oben gelb und unten durchsichtig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2011)

Wozu dient das Display Schneemaus?


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wozu dient das Display Schneemaus?



Digitaler Zähler, hat sie doch dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2011)

Ah "mit eingebautem Zählwerk", I see


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Marc'o'Polo Wallet
> 
> sowas ist sehr gut verarbeitet, nicht zu groß und kann viel Inhalt vertragen. Kann ich empfehlen. Rechtfertigt den etwas höheren Preis auf jeden Fall.


Wow, die ist echt geil. Sowas hab ich gesucht! Aber 69,- &#8364; ... Stolzer Preis!  Mal im Netz suchen, ob's die billiger gibt ...

Edit: Die wäre doch auch was, oder? 

Eleven credit card holders
Id section
Split compartment for notes
Coin pocket


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Oktober 2011)

oh yes seems nice, doesn't it ?


----------



## vollmi (19. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Kleingeld ist böse. Eigentlich ist es die beschissenste Erfindung direkt nach der USK und Justin Bieber. Was aber machen gegen das Kleinvieh? Damit es weiterhin Mist machen kann, werfe ich alles bis zu 10 Cent (also 1, 2, 5 und 10 Cent Stück) in eine Spardose. Ist diese gut gefüllt, gehe ich zu meiner Bank, die kippen es in die Zählmaschine und schreiben es auf meinem Konto gut.



Mach ich auch immer so. Nur stehe ich jetzt vor dem Problem das mein Bankkonto voll ist. Was jetzt?
Geldspeicher bauen?

mfg René


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> [...]Problem [...] Bankkonto voll [...]



Ich hoffe, das war ein Scherz...


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das war ein Scherz...



er hatte grad im Lustigen Taschenbuch ne Dagobert Duck-Geschichte gelesen...


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Oktober 2011)

Fürherschein und Videothek-Karte liegt im Auto und meine Fittibuden Karte ist mit meinem Vorhängeschloss+Schlüssel in meiner Sporttasche.
Bei mir habe ich also meinen Perso, Krankenkassekarte, Dönerstempelkarte und ne EC Karte.


----------



## Beckenblockade (19. Oktober 2011)

Habe eine Geldbörse mit 7 Kartenfächern, und stecke bei manchen einfach mehrere hinein. (Vor allem in den Fächern welche man erst aufklappen muss.)
So kriege ich eigentlich alles unter:

- EC Karte
- Führerschein
- Studentenausweis
- Versichertenkarte
- ADAC-Karte
- Fitnessstudio Ausweis
- Perso
- ca. 7 versch. Raucherclubkarten für Clubs in der Umgebung. (Nerviger Papierkrieg)


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mir das hier anschaue, Fitnessstudio Karten scheinen ja der Renner zu sein unter Rollenspielern 

Und "Dönerstempelkarte", naja was is das? Noch nie gehört, und bei solchen Allerwelts-Karten kein Wunder wenn die Brieftasche platzt. ^^


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Eleven* credit card* holders



Amis.


----------



## Pickpocket (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ne Lederbrieftasche von Rubinstein für etwas mehr wie 30€, 1 Minifensterfach, 8 normale Kartenfächer, 2 Fensterfächer, 2 Fächer für Scheine (wo ichs dann aufteile 1 Fach Rechnungen, 1 Fach Bares), ein Münzbeutel mit Knopf und einen Seitenschlitz bestückt mit mini Kartenfächern ^^


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Amis.



Klar, dort brauchst halt Kreditkarten, so was modernes wie EC gibts bei denen nicht


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe eigentlich immer alle Karten dabei, weil ich nie weiß, welche ich spontan brauchen könnte. Zwar nutze ich bsw. meinen Bibliotheksausweis nur noch selten, seit ich Zugriff auf die Uni-Bib habe, aber trotzdem nehme ich ihn immer mit. Meinen Führerschein habe ich nicht immer dabei, da ich ihn ständig verliere und ich wenig mit dem Auto unterwegs bin.

Was ich wirklich immer dabei habe:

- EC-Karte
- Kreditkarte
- Krankenkassenkarte
- Studentenausweis (in Kartenform)
- Personalausweis

Dazu ein paar Kundenkarten von Geschäften, in denen ich häufiger einkaufe bzw. meine Rabattkarte, durch die ich im Centro dank meines Jobs Rabatt bekomme.


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2011)

also für euer hartgeldproblem hab ich ne lösung. benutzt einfach keins. rundet auf den nächsten 10er auf, wenn ihr was bar bezahlt. ansonsten kreditkarte und ec-karte zücken.

und meine karten habe ich alle in einem fach der brieftasche. so weiss ich immer wo die karte ist, die ich suche. nämlich in diesem fach. karten die man oft benutzt landen automatisch vorne (ec, visa), der rest ist irgendwo dahinter ...


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2011)

habt ihr eigentlich keine jackentaschen?gerade jetzt zum Herbst/winter stellt sich mir die kartenfrage für die geldbörse gar nich erst.ich steck die kreditkarte und ec-card incl. meines handys in meine jackentasche und fertig...
im portemonaie hab ich immer nur kleinzusammengefaltete kopien vom führerschein,fahrzeugschein und perso.das reicht...krankenkassenkarte liegt bei mir warm und trocken zu hause.die hol ich nur raus wenn ich zum arzt muss.und meine karte fürs fitnesscenter liegt im auto
also ich brauch jedenfalls keine brieftasche mit 13 fächern...
kleingeld nehm ich übrigens auch fast täglich raus und steck es ins sparschwein udn damit lauf ich mindestens jeden zweiten monat zur kasse und schütte es in den zählautomat,der mir das geld gleich wieder aufs konto verbucht...


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich keine jackentaschen?gerade jetzt zum Herbst/winter stellt sich mir die kartenfrage für die geldbörse gar nich erst.ich steck die kreditkarte und ec-card incl. meines handys in meine jackentasche und fertig...
> 
> im portemonaie hab ich immer nur kleinzusammengefaltete kopien vom führerschein,fahrzeugschein und perso.das reicht...krankenkassenkarte liegt bei mir warm und trocken zu hause.die hol ich nur raus wenn ich zum arzt muss.und meine karte fürs fitnesscenter liegt im auto



1. Wenn man mehr als zwei Karten regelmäßig braucht, wird es riskant, den ganzen Batzen in die Jackentasche zu stecken. Besonders in Schule/Uni, wo man häufig die Räume wechselt und die Jacke immer wieder aus- und anzieht. Ich hätte Angst, dass eine der Karten aus der Tasche fällt. Zudem hab ich als Frau immer eine Handtasche oder einen Beutel dabei, weshalb ich meine Geldbörse nicht in die Hosentasche stecken muss.

2. Ich habe meine Versichertenkarte früher auch nur bei Bedarf eingesteckt. Nachdem ich mich aber spontan verletzt habe und im KH nicht behandelt wurde, bevor meine Ma meine Karte von zuhause geholt hat, nehme ich sie immer mit.

Und Kleingeld habe ich eigentlich ganz gerne dabei. Für 49 Cent breche ich keinen großen Schein an und solche Summen mit Karte bezahlen... Naja.


----------



## vollmi (20. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Ich habe meine Versichertenkarte früher auch nur bei Bedarf eingesteckt. Nachdem ich mich aber spontan verletzt habe und im KH nicht behandelt wurde, bevor meine Ma meine Karte von zuhause geholt hat, nehme ich sie immer mit.



Kann das KH eine Behandlung wirklich ablehnen nur weil die Zahlungsfähigkeit noch nicht feststeht? Ich dachte die sind verpflichtet zu helfen.

mfG René


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kann das KH eine Behandlung wirklich ablehnen nur weil die Zahlungsfähigkeit noch nicht feststeht? Ich dachte die sind verpflichtet zu helfen.



Die lehnen auch Arbeits- und Schulunfälle ab, wenn sie dafür nicht zuständig sind. Alles aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Wenn man mehr als zwei Karten regelmäßig braucht, wird es riskant, den ganzen Batzen in die Jackentasche zu stecken. Besonders in Schule/Uni, wo man häufig die Räume wechselt und die Jacke immer wieder aus- und anzieht. Ich hätte Angst, dass eine der Karten aus der Tasche fällt.



also ich hab meist jacken,die eine innentasche zum zumachen haben.meist reissverschluß...aber selbst an meiner jeansjacke kann ich den knopf zumachen.da fällt keine karte durch...

also das mit der nichtbehandlung bei fehlender krankenkassencard wäre ein argument.muss einem aber wahrscheinlich erst einmal passiert sein,bevor man die permanent dabei hat...


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also das mit der nichtbehandlung bei fehlender krankenkassencard wäre ein argument.muss einem aber wahrscheinlich erst einmal passiert sein,bevor man die permanent dabei hat...


Die hab ich auch immer dabei, obwohl mir das noch nie passiert ist. Geht mehr darum, dass ich mir die Infos zur Krankenkasse nicht merken kann und dass da ja alles Nötige drauf steht, vor allem auch Notfallnummern und sowas.


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die lehnen auch Arbeits- und Schulunfälle ab, wenn sie dafür nicht zuständig sind. Alles aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen.



naja, kommt auf die verletzung an. wenn du mit dem kopf unterm arm ankommst, dann wird dir in der notaufnahme geholfen. egal ob und wo du versichert bist und ob du deine karte dabeihast. alles andere lässt sich später klären.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Ich habe meine Versichertenkarte früher auch nur bei Bedarf eingesteckt. Nachdem ich mich aber spontan verletzt habe und im KH nicht behandelt wurde, bevor meine Ma meine Karte von zuhause geholt hat, nehme ich sie immer mit.



Sowas gibts in Deutschland? 

Mir ist sowas auch mal passiert, und die Behandlungsrechnung wurde mir paar Tage später per Post zugeschickt.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und "Dönerstempelkarte", naja was is das? Noch nie gehört [...]


Kaufst du 10 Döner von der Gerät kriegst du 11. umsonst. Aber nur von der Gerät, denn der Gerät wird nie mude, der Gerät schläft nie ein und von der Gerät kriegst du Döner schweißfrei!


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> naja, kommt auf die verletzung an. wenn du mit dem kopf unterm arm ankommst, dann wird dir in der notaufnahme geholfen. egal ob und wo du versichert bist und ob du deine karte dabeihast. alles andere lässt sich später klären.



Ich habe während meiner Schulzeit mal einen Mitschüler ins Krankenhaus begleitet, der sich beim Sport den Kopf aufgehauen und ordentlich geblutet hat. 
Wir wurden abgewiesen, weil das KH keine Schul-Unfälle behandelt. Zum Glück gab es in der Nähe ein anderes Krankenhaus.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kaufst du 10 Döner von der Gerät kriegst du 11. umsonst. Aber nur von der Gerät, denn der Gerät wird nie mude, der Gerät schläft nie ein und von der Gerät kriegst du Döner schweißfrei!


..und der Gerät ist immer vor de' in den Geschäft.


----------

